# Smoked/grilled turkey "tenderloin"



## ats32 (Jul 28, 2013)

Garlic peppercorn marinade and cooked directly for about an hour and a half until 158F was reached. Set for 20 min and 163F was reached.

Served with the foil pouch garlic, red pepper, and salt asparagus. Side of mashed cauliflower, and a cucumber with tomato salad.













20130728_151755 (Large).jpg



__ ats32
__ Jul 28, 2013


















20130728_160646 (Large).jpg



__ ats32
__ Jul 28, 2013


















20130728_162146 (Large).jpg



__ ats32
__ Jul 28, 2013


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice looking Breast and a good looking Plate of goodies along with them.Kudos
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Keep doing it like that and you'll be on top.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 28, 2013)

Wonderful plating....the asparagus looks great too.

I need a plate of that!

Kat


----------



## ats32 (Jul 28, 2013)

Well there's three left...someday we'll be able to text or email food to people!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 31, 2013)

Tasty looking meal there! Great color on the turkey!


----------

